# Outlook 2003 not able to read some email



## Badgeros (Feb 3, 2006)

Hello,

I have a strange problem whereby Outlook 2003 on my home computer cannot read email from a particular sender. It is like gibberish just a bunch of letters.

However on my laptop the same message is received fine and is perfectly legible.

Below is an example of the email. Can anyone help. I am thinking it may be just a simple matter of changing a setting but I cannot find it. I have played around with different encoders but believe this is only for sending not receiving.

Many thanks is advance.

BL

*********************************

Content-Filter: maildrop-toaster
Return-Path: <[email protected]>
Delivered-To: XXXX
Received: (qmail 17074 invoked by uid 89); 20 Jun 2008 09:01:26 -0000
Received: by simscan 1.3.1 ppid: 16970, pid: 16979, t: 6.3957s
scanners: attach: 1.3.1 clamav: 0.90.1-exp/m: spam: 3.1.8
X-Spam-Checker-Version: SpamAssassin 3.1.8 (2007-02-13) on XXXX
X-Spam-Level: 
X-Spam-Status: No, score=0.9 required=10.0 tests=UNDISC_RECIPS
autolearn=disabled version=3.1.8
Received: from unknown (XXXX) (XXXX)
by XXXXX with SMTP; 20 Jun 2008 09:01:20 -0000
Received: from localhost (localhost.localdomain [127.0.0.1])
by XXXX (Postfix) with ESMTP id 9F32DBF1DA
for <XXXX>; Fri, 20 Jun 2008 17:01:19 +0800 (WST)
Received: from XXXX.bloomberg.net (XXXX.bloomberg.net [69.191.192.22])
by XXXX.com (Postfix) with ESMTP id 00F24BE2A7
for <XXXX.com>; Fri, 20 Jun 2008 17:01:17 +0800 (WST)
Date: 20 Jun 2008 05:01:15 -0400
Received: from XXXX.com (HELO p286) ([172.17.160.18])
by XXXX.net with SMTP; 20 Jun 2008 05:01:15 -0400
From: "XXXX" <[email protected]>
Message-ID: <[email protected]>
MIME-Version: 1.0
X-BLP-GUID: 485B71DA00000AF8011E3946000F
Subject: XXXX
Content-Type: text/plain; charset="UTF-8"
Content-Transfer-Encoding: base64
To: undisclosed-recipients:;
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----------



## CTSNKY (Aug 7, 2004)

The problem lies with the sender's email app and what/how they are forwarding content.


----------



## Badgeros (Feb 3, 2006)

CTSNKY,

Tks for the comment. I thought the same but then why can I view these emails without any issue on one machine running Outlook 2003 and not on another machine running Outlook 2003?

Also appears to only have happened after moving to Vista. The machine I cannot view these emails on is a Vista Machine and the one I can view the emails on is an XP machine.

Any further help appreciated.


----------



## Badgeros (Feb 3, 2006)

I have found further info from the sender. This email contains market info and is sent out to 100"s of recipients daily. They have no other complaints about the email not being readable.

Can anyone help. I am sure this must be some easy setting or something rather simple.

Tks:


----------



## dcraker (Jan 15, 2008)

where are you getting the mail from? Is it coming from MSN, Yahoo, Google or something like that? Or is it a business email?

I am wondering if maybe it is something about default settings when you loaded Vista, maybe you missed a configuration for Outlook2003?
The other thing that I am wondering is, the email that you get... is it suppose to be a meeting request, task assignment or something of a nature that is not just your normal type and send email?


----------



## dcraker (Jan 15, 2008)

so far i found it is called "Internet Headers" which can be found when you actually open the email... in the email it is at 'View' -> 'Options' and at the bottom you'll see a box with Internet Headers on the left side.

Remember, this is within Outlook... so, hope this gives you some more options to look at, cuz I can't really find much more than that.


----------



## Badgeros (Feb 3, 2006)

Tks for your reply dcraker. I will take a look and repond if it helps.

BL


----------



## dobbino (Sep 3, 2008)

I have had the same issue (as have lots of other folk) and can suggest a workaround that worked for me. If you have lots and lots of these emails, then this may be a bit cumbersome, but I have just one person who sends these "undisclosed recipients" messages, so it was easy to fix. First you need to download and install a great freeware program called PopTray (http://www.poptray.org). Enter up the necessary details to get it up and running. Then create a rule for the people that are sending the problematic mail. The rule should classify all mail from these senders as "spam". And that's it - problem fixed - as long as PopTray gets to the messages on your Pop3 server before Outlook 2003 does.


----------



## Badgeros (Feb 3, 2006)

Dobbino,

Thanks this looks like a great workaround. That said the problem has miraculously corrected itself. No intervention from me. I have to think that it was something on the senders side. BUT I could read the emails all along on other machines?

Maybe just another Vista / Outlook issue that comes and goes. In any case thanks for the comments.

Bgr


----------

